# Aide pour calcul contrat parents séparés



## sophie 52 (17 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 
Pouvez vous me venir en aide je voudrais savoir comment calculer
J'aurais la petite 2 semaines par mois à raison de 5 jours semaines et de 7h30
A 15h30. 
Merci pour votre aide
Bonne journée


----------



## angèle1982 (17 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour déjà je n'accepte pas un départ à 15h30 à expliquer aux PE que cela peut gêner le sommeil de leur enfant et surtout mettre à mal votre organisation avec les autres accueillis !!!


----------



## booboo (17 Juillet 2022)

sophie 52 a dit: 


> Bonjour
> Pouvez vous me venir en aide je voudrais savoir comment calculer
> J'aurais la petite 2 semaines par mois à raison de 5 jours semaines et de 7h30
> A 15h30.
> ...


Bonjour, 
Oui déjà les horaires ne sont pas adaptés pour l'accueil des enfants en bas âge qui font la sieste l'après-midi et si c'est un gros dormeur, il va falloir le réveiller à chaque fois, et si d'autres enfants dorment encore, ils risquent d'être réveillés par celui qui s'en va.
Sinon, prenez un calendrier, et comptez les semaines d'accueil sur 12 mois, vous aurez votre base pour le calcule de la mensualisation.


----------



## sophie 52 (17 Juillet 2022)

sophie 52 a dit: 


> Bonjour
> Pouvez vous me venir en aide je voudrais savoir comment calculer
> J'aurais la petite 2 semaines par mois à raison de 5 jours semaines et de 7h30
> A 15h30.
> ...





sophie 52 a dit: 


> Bonjour
> Pouvez vous me venir en aide je voudrais savoir comment calculer
> J'aurais la petite 2 semaines par mois à raison de 5 jours semaines et de 7h30
> A 15h30.
> ...


Je me suis trompée c'est 16h30
Désolée


----------



## Liloudallas (17 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour. 
Faites un contrat en AI sur 26 semaines ou moins suivant ou tombent vos 5 semaines de CA.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (17 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

Il faut dans ce cas, utiliser un calendrier, et voir comment tout çà s'organise avec la pose de vos cp.
On suppose qu'il s'agit d'une semaine sur 2 ok. 
Mais, il faut aussi penser aux semaines de congés des employeurs, si ces semaines sont prises en décalées des vôtres, et en décalé papa/maman.
Celà risque de faire bien moins que 26 semaines d'accueil.
A réfléchir pour que l'enfant puisse bien trouver un ryhtme favorable.
Et vous un contrat rémunérateur, car ce contrat (je l'ai fait) présente des particularités, avec cet alternance de semaines d'accueil, et sans doute un mode d'accueil différent lorsque l'enfant sera avec l'autre parent.
Bien encadrer tout çà.


----------



## sophie 52 (17 Juillet 2022)

Merci beaucoup 😊 bonne soirée


----------

